# The Three Musketeers (2011),now with 100% more steampunk!



## Ciupy (Mar 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvHqXkUZaS4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

By Paul W.S. Anderson.

Starring: Logan Lerman, Matthew Macfadyen, Ray Stevenson, Milla Jovovich, Orlando Bloom, Christoph Waltz, James Corden
Released: 14th October 2011 (US), 14th October 2011 (UK)



Holy shit,Paul Anderson finally adapted the beloved candy bar into a movie!

That man has such vivid imagination!


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 27, 2011)

So it's Van Hellsing for the Musketeers

Wait? Orlando Bloom is swordfighting? SAY IT AINT SO!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2011)

Ugh, this looks terrible.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 27, 2011)

James Corden?!  :rofl
but the movie itself looks ok. atleast they are not CGI animals and set in the amazon jungle or some shit


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2011)

This looks like a fun movie.

These days though, that's usually a bad sign.

I'll definitely see it, nevertheless.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 27, 2011)

Hmmmm....Steampunk?

yeah, it might work.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 27, 2011)

I thought this would be a comedy.

I see  'By Paul W.S. Anderson' - comedy confirmed


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 27, 2011)

I couldn't even finish the trailer.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Mar 27, 2011)

Orlando Bloom,ugh!


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 26, 2011)

Okay found the right the thread. I really actually enjoyed this movie.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 26, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Okay found the right the thread. I really actually enjoyed this movie.



You..actually went and saw it?


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 26, 2011)

Orlando Bloom ugh. This guy can really ruin your experience of good movie, when he has an ample part in the film. The only reason he didn't ruin LOTR was simply because not even his turdness could stop a movie so powerful, and that's saying a lot.  

Every time I hear that accent of his, I fight the urge to punch the person next to me in the face.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> You..actually went and saw it?



6 dollars....why not?


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 26, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> 6 dollars....why not?



It got horrible reviews and even that small sum is no laughing matter in these shitty times?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Ugh, this looks terrible.



Agreed.


There were so many Matrix Slow-Motion scenes. 


And an airship. :S

And, and... 


BURN IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> You..actually went and saw it?



You shouldn't judge sadist.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> It got horrible reviews and even that small sum is no laughing matter in these shitty times?



I have weird tastes then cause I simply loved all the sword fight scenes.


----------



## Violence (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope this movie it's gettin interesting to me...


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 26, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I have weird tastes then cause I simply loved all the sword fight scenes.



Authentic swordplay such as the almost lost way of european martial arts is always better than that shit they use in movies like this..


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjT4JepA-Vc[/YOUTUBE]

Yet they always resort to either just hacking away or other silly moves..


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 26, 2011)

Movie was okay in my opinion, the acting wasn't really that good, but it was counter balanced by sheer lunacy. lol at the sequal hook at the end though.


----------

